# D* and E* only outlets for Ohio State vs Indiana Game



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1161160906289790.xml&coll=2



> Ohio State-Indiana TV availability
> Wednesday, October 18, 2006
> Ohio State's home game with Indiana at noon Saturday will be shown on ESPNU, a cable channel with limited reach in Northeast Ohio. ONN will show the game on tape delay at 11 p.m. Saturday and 8 p.m. on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

On DiSH Network it is Channel 148.

AT180, HD Gold or higher required to access it.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

yeah good ole time warner they took this channel off when they took over adelphia and even took the nfl network off, thats why i went to directv, time warner in my hometown of newark has not added no new channels and only have NBC and CBS in high def no tnt hd, they have the 4 movie channels in high def, 70 channels of analog channels, there dvr sucks takes up to much space to even record any high def stuff


----------



## PetSounds66 (Sep 5, 2006)

God forbid public institutions should ever put a game on free TV. I remember when OSU carried all of the local games and they actually had their broadcast majors or WOSU-TV employees doing all of the work.

As a broadcast major at another Columbus school I thought that was a great idea, but money talks.


----------



## aaronc (Jan 19, 2006)

Just ordered Dish HD Platinum & dropping TWC. Install Saturday, hope to catch 2nd half.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PetSounds66 said:


> God forbid public institutions should ever put a game on free TV. I remember when OSU carried all of the local games and they actually had their broadcast majors or WOSU-TV employees doing all of the work.
> 
> As a broadcast major at another Columbus school I thought that was a great idea, but money talks.


I doubt it was Ohio State's choice (or Indiana's for that matter).

It was probably ESPN/ABC that made the choice, basically seeing it as a low raiting game as it is "should" be an onslaught....

(Note: even though on paper it should be a slaughter... ask the Bears and Cardinals)


----------



## mrhdtv (Oct 9, 2004)

It's just a tool for ABC/ESPN to try to get ESPNU into more cable systems.

Simple.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

mrhdtv said:


> It's just a tool for ABC/ESPN to try to get ESPNU into more cable systems.
> 
> Simple.


Yeah, cause every Ohio State game has to be on one of the main ESPNs or OTA. Riiight.

The Big Ten has a game on ESPNU every week. There are only so many channels.

Next year, this game would probably be on the Big Ten network.


----------

